# See the 2012 New York International Auto Show without leaving your computer!



## Snap MyLife (Apr 5, 2012)

Snap MyLife will be at the New York International Auto Show bringing you photos of all of the big reveals of your favorite cars! Check out www.snapmylife.com during the Auto Show April 6-15 to view a live photo stream from the showroom floor plus get a sneak peek on April 4[SUP]th[/SUP] &5[SUP]th[/SUP] to exclusive photos from the Press Only unveilings of the hottest cars for 2013.


----------

